# 5 gallon bucket gaskets



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I don't know if this compnay has them, but they carry a lot of types of buckets, lids and other products - try US Plastics at www.usplastics.com They provide excellent service and carry a lot of items - some are priced a little scary and others are quite competitively priced.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I think the best bet would be to look at the pails you have to see who makes them and contact them directly. Each manufacturer makes there pails a little different.


----------

